# Brazosport...



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Any news???
:?:

Thanking you all in advance for your updates! :lol: 

A long ways away.... :wink: 


Goose


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

anynews?this was posted at 9 am,it probably hasnt been going long enough to have any results or info yet.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard that the first series in the Open is an excellant test. Triple with two retired. My dog failed it, hunted for the long retired in some cover at 350 yards and the bird was at 400 yards. 

Se le vie. :wink:


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Come on Cajun! C'est la vie!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

El General said:


> Come on Cajun! C'est la vie!


I'm no Cajun, just a transplanted Who Dat from New Orleans living in Cajunland! I realizes I typed it wrong, came back to correct it but, you beat me to it. :wink:


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> I heard that the first series in the Open is an excellant test. Triple with two retired. My dog failed it, hunted for the long retired in some cover at 350 yards and the bird was at 400 yards.
> 
> Se le vie. :wink:


I train with one of the Judges...  Sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Callbacks from the first series: 26 dogs


2 5 6 8 9 10 13 16 19 20 24 25 27 29 31 34 37 42 43 44

47 52 54 59 62 63

-Susan Gray


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Derby results:

1 - #14 Brew of St. James' Gate - O:Thomas Roberts / H:Mark Smith
2 - #24 Fargo's Texas Lexus - O/H:Wayne Stupka
3 - #20 Davey of Sweetbriar - O/H:Bob Kennon
4 - #6 Nick of Time Man In Black - O/H:Wendall Williams
RJ - #11 Hawkeye's Sea Wolf - O/H:Bill Hillmann
10 JAMS - sorry... did not get the names!

CONGRATS TO WENDALL AND KAY!!! WAY TO GO JOHNNY!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1 - #14 Brew of St. James' Gate - O:Thomas Roberts / H:Mark Smith
> 2 - #24 Fargo's Texas Lexus - O/H:Wayne Stupka
> 3 - #20 Davey of Sweetbriar - O/H:Bob Kennon


A chocolate dog winds the Derby and congrats to newcomer Bob Kennon on the third place! :wink:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*brazosport*

Am call backs after the land marks, 27 dogs: 

1. 2. 3 Rocket-Man to the Moon, 4, 7, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21, 25, 27,29,31, 
33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51.

No news on the Qual or Open.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open 9 dogs back for Water marks tomorrow morning

Farmer 
- Java

Hermes 
- Ax

Monroe 
- Cowboy

Rorem
- Ace
- Banker
- Homer
- Sailor 
- Skipper

Russell 
- Kweezy


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: brazosport*



Tom Watson said:


> Am call backs after the land marks, 27 dogs:
> 
> 1. 2. 3 Rocket-Man to the Moon, 4, 7, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21, 25, 27,29,31,
> 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51.


#40 Booty Raider
I have one of my duck hunting buddies handling him for the first time ever. I told him for the double land blind to; line him up straight, hang on, don't blink and keep your whistle in your mouth! :wink: 

The Open is one tough son-of-a-gun. Great bird placement on both the marks and the blinds.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

16 back to the land blind in the Q... first serious was TOUGH.

SM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 16 back to the land blind in the Q... first serious was TOUGH.
> 
> SM


I guess it was one serious series.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > 16 back to the land blind in the Q... first serious was TOUGH.
> ...


I think they might have called back all the dogs that got all the birds, no pencil whipping for sure.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

13 Qual dogs back for the last series water marks in the morning.

SM


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ted Shih said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


It was a test typical of that routinely done in that section of the property, with a retired bird placed up a hill with a pond located midway along the true line to the bird. Divergence from the line to the retired bird causes most dogs to get lost, hunt short in the cover around the pond, or return to an old fall. 

The test was a triple thrown: long right retired bird (2 people) thrown left to right, middle bird thrown right to left, flyer shot last left to right.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

*Re: brazosport*



Tom Watson said:


> Am call backs after the land marks, 27 dogs:
> 
> 1. 2. 3 Rocket-Man to the Moon, 4, 7, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21, 25, 27,29,31,
> 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 42, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51.
> ...


Am callbacks after double land blind (shown below): 1, 2, 7, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, 21, 25, 27, 29, 31, 33, 34, 36, 40, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51

The perspective is off in the picture since it was not taken directly in the line from the handler to the birds. One thing not clearly visible in the pictue is the dead log in the path to the long blind. Covered by berry vines and wild rose, that deadfall caused the dogs to go either right (usually) or left off line with the result that the end of the long blind was very "interesting" for most handlers.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the photos and layout of the Am!
Any chance of posting a photo of the water blind
before they get too deep into it? That way I can stratergize
with someone running it via cell phone. :wink: 
Oh, and wind direction would help too.  
Thanks and 
Merci Beau Coupe de Ville.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the photos! Looks pretty good!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*brazosport*

Thanks for the photos Bruce.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

great pics.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open
1st Arthur Hermes
2nd John Monroe
3rd and 4th Rorem

Thats all i know from the Open

Can't remember who won the Qual, Avant got 2nd, Dan Hurst got 3rd and Aaron Kelly got a Jam with the Boogie puppy... not sure of the rest.

12 going to the last series of the Amateur.

SM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

1 Ax - Art Hermes
2 Cowboy - Jon Monroe
3 Ace - O: Brady Oman H: Dave Rorem
4- Banker - O: Bob and Ann Heise Have Rorem
RJ - Homer - O: Cindy Harbaugh Have Rorem
J - Kweezy - O/H: John Russell 

No other JAMS

Congratulations to all who placed and/or finished; especially the Ams who placed - Art and Jon. 

Rorem said that the tests were straight forward and tough, everything that you would want in an Open.

So kudos to the Open Judges as well!

Charles Hayden and Dale Sweeney

Ted


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Brazosport*

Congratulations Arthur!!!! I think that qualifies Trace for BOTH Nationals.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Rorem said that the tests were straight forward and tough, everything that you would want in an Open.
> 
> So kudos to the Open Judges as well!
> 
> ...


That was the same report I was getting on the Open set-ups as I wrote about earlier in this thread. Their names and phone numbers have already been distributed to the three area clubs and they will be invited to judge in our area. Maybe not as a judging team but certainly as individuals.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I loved the pictures of the set ups............

Just one thought though.........

I don't know about the rest of you folks, but I can't stand when the gallery is that close to the line...........

In my opinion the gallary should be far enough away that if someone is talking loudy they still cannot be heard from the line.

Also, I hate the stragglers that think they can make their own gallery area closer to line instead of the designated area........

Just my off topic thoughts.........

Back to the regular scheduled program. :wink:


----------



## stkarr (Jul 30, 2003)

*brazosport*

A big congrats to Arthur and Trace. Arthur and I were talking at training this week and he did say if Trace won it would qualify him for both Nationals.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

You all keep saying........."Trace".......

But Ted's report shows "Ax"


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Just herd that Marth Russell got second in the Amt Way Ta Go  ... Thats all I know....


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Open
> 
> 1 Ax - Art Hermes
> 2 Cowboy - Jon Monroe
> ...


That was what I herd the whole weekend!!!  Thank you Ted!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Davis Deutril won the Am
Martha Russell was 2nd
Gary Fruienburg was 3rd

Sorry all I know.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Davis Deutril won the Am
> Martha Russell was 2nd
> Gary Fruienburg was 3rd
> 
> Sorry all I know.


here it is;

Amateur results;

1st Booty Raider - Davis DauTreiul handling
2nd AFC Cotes Du Rhone - Martha Russell
3rd ? - Gary Friudenberg
4th YeeHaw Ridem Out - Jon Monroe (same dog that earned the Open 2nd)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Brazosport*



Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations Arthur!!!! I think that qualifies Trace for BOTH Nationals.Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


ditto ditto ditto

Outstanding, congratulations to a good dude, way to go Art 8)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Gerard Rozas said:
> 
> 
> > Davis Deutril won the Am
> ...


*CONGRATZ BOOTY!

Aaron*


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations Franco on Raider's AM win. I think that is his second AM win. Way to go. 

Gene


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Big Huge Congrats Franco!!!
Lynn


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks y'all. :wink: 

When one of my duck hunting buddies, Davis DauTrieul said he was going to run the Q about ten days ago, I said for him to go ahead and handle my dog in the Am and save me from having to drive. Plus, I had a lot on the calandar this weekend. He did a great job of handling a dog he had never run prior to this week!

Thanks Davis and feel free to run him at Chatanooga!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You all keep saying........."Trace".......
> 
> But Ted's report shows "Ax"


Congratulations to Art & TRACE from Art!
How many votes is it for Trace vs how many votes for Ax.
Who ya gonna believe?
Ted smed, he wouldn't lie to ya! What profession is he in anyway?
He trys hard!

Jus Ax me what the dog's name is regards,
ARTuro


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS BOOTY!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Congratulations to you too Mr. Boo Tay !
Didn't mean to be slighten' nobody!
Contratulations to everybody.
Especially that Ax dog and handler! :lol: 

It's my dogs turn next weekend regards,
Arturo


----------



## stkarr (Jul 30, 2003)

Arthur,

I didn't know you were that serious on Thursday. Congratulations again.

Steve

See you Tuesday


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Booty Wrote.........



> Saturday went to the Herb Festival, Kentucky Derby party
> and Boxing party that night.
> 
> Sunday went to the Crawfish Festival for a little while,


Has someone run his dog and it wins............

Owner handler regards, :roll:

Mr. All About the Dogs :wink:


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just want to hear about the ganja...err I mean herb festival! :shock: :lol:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Has someone run his dog and it wins............
> 
> Owner handler regards, :roll:


Will Booty ally himself with Fallon and oppose all restricted stakes :?:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Has someone run his dog and it wins............
> ...


I would most certainly not oppose restricted stakes, amen! And Gut, you are the one opposed to restricted stakes, Mr It's All About da Dogs! :wink: 

Ed, PM me your daytime phone digets please. 

Chuck, the Herb Fest was just around the corner from my place and it was a bunch of old hippies, artsey types and women over 60. Lots of plants for sale and strange smelling tea. :wink:


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Results posted at EntryExpress.net (including the 10 Derby JAMS).

Congrats to Aaron for handling Boogie to a Qual JAM and Booster to a Am JAM. (Booster's ribbon is in the mail).


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Christian Healey and Code Black Smoke on the Qual win. I think this is the first trial these two have run together.

Cpayne


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Kudos to Christian, Bridget & Smoke on the Qual 1st Place!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Franco, Booty Raider must be one hell of a dog to have two guys pinch hit and put wins on him.

Congrats to you and to Art.

Good going!

Tim


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Tim, I've always liked the dog and so have his two trainers. My problem is that I don't see the long blinds that well and don't like driving more than 3 hours to a trial. He has run three Ams so far this year and finished two. He'll run for anybody and his biggest handicap has always been me! :wink:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> his biggest handicap has always been me!


I was gonna say that Franco, but I was much to nice.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > his biggest handicap has always been me!
> 
> 
> I was gonna say that Franco, but I was much to nice.


Well, I know my limitations! You saw me handle him to a win at the La Gov's Cup and the dog knew more about where he was going on ther blind than I did.  

Now if he could just get that Open win for his FC!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Now if he could just get that Open win for his FC!


It'll come. He's a very nice dog and he'll have more than one good day in open competition.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Huge congrats to Art and Franco. Way to go!

fp


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Open
> 1st Arthur Hermes
> 
> SM



Congrats to a nice guy and a great dog.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats Booty. Remember over the point!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) Now if you can keep Davis and Pam running Raider we might have something. :lol:


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Frank. I hope T-Boy is coming along well too.

Chuck


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

blabman said:


> Congrats Frank. I hope T-Boy is coming along well too.
> 
> Chuck


Smith says he likes everything about him. Marks very well, clean and quiet in his kennel, learns quickly and great training attitude. Let me know when you repeat this breeding!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

T-Boys daddy Ruger was 2nd in the Am at Flat River.


----------

